# Aquarium Scare..



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

So I woke up this morning and saw 2 exoskeletons of shrimp I just got. I thought they had dues until I saw them swimming around. Then read the they molt and everything is normal.. Lol


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

If you have anything else in the tank with them make sure they have some hiding places or they will be eaten when they molt.


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

Lol, I would have been like, OH NO!


----------

